# Segawai



## dodidoki (Mar 31, 2022)

First time bloomer.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2022)

Yours?!! Congrats!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 31, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Yours?!! Congrats!


Thank you.Yes. This season was the first when i could get succesfully with this through the winter time. I put it into wet gravel/ perlit mix in a plastic box in fall, closed hermetically, into my fridge, between 0-+4 C.I had a look at my plant in Febr., a saw it begun to start so I repot it into pot, set in the windowsill( there were frost in mornings several times), now i took it onto my garden table on free air.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2022)

Great to see they are doing well for you. Awesome little plant.


----------

